#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Protests over Anti-islam video! what about Freedom of speech?

## Rahul.sharma2267

Guys! you all must've been watching the news lately! what do you say about the violent protests against tha anti-islam video? i mean.. how can people be so violent? everyone has the right to free speech. what about that? i am not defending the video or something. But the violence that has occurred, that is unacceptable! 





  Similar Threads: Glossary of Terms used in Programmable Controller-based Systems From Industrial Text and Video Co. the leader in Electrical, Motor Control and PLCs Video Training Programs pdf Free Vibration of Single Degree of Freedom System Vibration of Single Degree of Freedom System Vibrations of Single Degree of Freedom Systems Degree of freedom of robotics free lecture notes downloads, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes

----------


## KrazyKanika

I agree with you!  People don't have the right to harm others. If there's anything, anyone doesn't like, democracy has given you powers to fight against it. But violence is never an answer. I haven't seen the video or whatever that shows, but if people need to protest, do it peacefully without disrupting others.

----------


## Abhinav2

I know violence is not an answer! But, Degrading anyone's religion, is that right? i mean, everyone has a freedom to speak, but to speak anything against anyone? that's not right! The video has sparked protests all around the world, that means that something was very demeaning about the video!

----------

